# hi am newbie



## skeggylad (May 13, 2015)

Well i never there is a forum for coffee am in heaven lol

thank you to who ever set this up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

skeggylad said:


> Well i never there is a forum for coffee am in heaven lol
> 
> thank you to who ever set this up


Welcome to the forum ..

to answer your question , the man responsible is Glenn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you from Skegness btw... grew up not a million miles away in Boston


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

skeggylad said:


> Well i never there is a forum for coffee am in heaven lol
> 
> thank you to who ever set this up


That would be Glenn - and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome skeggylad - and you are in heaven or would be if only we had cracked the god shot. It is a brilliant forum for information, advice, good humour, mutual support, events&#8230;.and T-shirts.


----------



## Mr.Sun (May 19, 2015)

skeggylad said:


> Well i never there is a forum for coffee am in heaven lol
> 
> thank you to who ever set this up


 Same opinion. Been reading this forum for ages and finally a newbie today, my thanks to the moderators and great people who contributed so much behind our eyes.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr.Sun said:


> Same opinion. Been reading this forum for ages and finally a newbie today, my thanks to the moderators and great people who contributed so much behind our eyes.


Mods are great on here, even more so at kicking people for spamming...

Hopefully you're not going spam us?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Skeggylad


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

itguy said:


> Welcome and enjoy!


I am enjoying your contributions


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I am enjoying your contributions


For sale thread will explain the meaningful contributions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> For sale thread will explain the meaningful contributions


Ah the equivalent of walking into a new pub

Randomly saying hi to 10 strangers , walking away , before they get the chance to answer

Then standing on a chair and shouting " does anyone wanna buy my car ..." All after 5 minutes


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What car you selling boots?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah the equivalent of walking into a new pub
> 
> Randomly saying hi to 10 strangers , walking away , before they get the chance to answer
> 
> Then standing on a chair and shouting " does anyone wanna buy my car ..." All after 5 minutes


youve changed


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

he has a voice now!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> youve changed


What again......?


----------

